# Caractéristiques iPod 3G



## gerarrrrd (13 Juin 2004)

Bonjour,

Au cas où cela intéresserait du monde, j'ouvre ce topic pour connaïtre toutes les caractéristiques des ipods 3G (car ce sont ceux en vente actuellement... et mon 40go, donc).
Il y a le lien officiel d'apple sur la fiche technique (http://www.apple.com/fr/ipod/specs.html)
Mais ce que j'aurais aimé savoir, moi, c'est par exemple la marque ddes disques durs internes, leurs vitesses de rotations, leurs capacités réelles un fois formatés, leurs capacités réelles sytèmes compris, etc.
J'ai glané comme infos qu'il y avait 32Mo de buffer (pour env. 25min de musique).
Par ailleurs, j'ai crû remarquer (subjectivement), que le transfert en Firewire (j'ai un modèle Mac) avec le câble fourni était plus lent que par exemple entre mon Mac (G4 400Mhz Sawtooth) et mon DD externe Macway ICE (bridge Oxford 911). Est-ce que la connectique interne ou le driver de l'ipod qui ne sont pas optimisés ? Le câble ultrz mince d'origine qui n'est pas très bon (comme le casque de base  par exemple, ce que j'ai crû lire ça et là). Où est-ce vraiment très subjectif et pas du tout en fait ? (je n'ai pas essayé avec un SendStation PocketDock et un cable FW 'normal').

Voilà. Je n'ai pas moi-même pas beaucoup plus d'infos que ça (à part les officielles que je ne reprend pas car très accessibles sur le site d'apple), mais si vous autres en avez... ben moi ça m'intéresse de les connaître !

bonne journée à tous, longue vie à ce topic !

Gerarrrrd


----------



## gerarrrrd (13 Juin 2004)

Re-bonjour

Voire, comme l'ipod peut s'apparenter à un disque dur 'normal', quelqu'un aurait fait des benchs ?
(à comparer avec des performances d'un autre DD externe FW)


----------



## gerarrrrd (16 Juin 2004)

Voici un récapitulatif de ce que j'ai trouvé pour l'instant...


Stockage :
Disque dur Toshiba 1,8'' en capacité 10Go / 20Go / 40Go (officiel)

Dimension/ poids :
10Go : 103,5 x 61,8 x 15,7 mm pour 158gr. (ref. M9460FD/A)
15Go : 103,5 x 61,8 x 15,7 mm pour 158 gr. (ref, M9244FD/A)
40Go : 103,5 x 61,8 x 18,7 mm 176 gr. (ref. M9245FD/A)

Écran :
Écran à cristaux liquides en niveaux de gris, de 2 pouces / 5 cm (diagonale visible) rétro éclairé par des diodes électroluminescentes blanches
Résolution de 160 x 128 pixels, pas de masque de 0,24 mm
Affichage simultané de langues et caractères multiples

Protection anti-sautes :
Jusqu?à 25 minutes (32Mo)

Gestion audio Mac :
AAC (16 à 320 Kbps), MP3 (32 à 320 Kbps), MP3 VBR, AIFF, WAV 

Gestion audio Windows :
MP3 (32 à 320 Kbps), MP3 VBR, WAV 

Écouteurs (de base) :
Écouteurs ergonomiques avec amplificateurs 18 mm, équipées d?aimants transducteurs en néodyme
Réponse en fréquence : de 20 Hz à 20 kHz
Impédance : 32 ohms

Niveau sonore maximum :
Limité à 100 dBA SPL.

Conditions d?utilisation et de stockage : 
Température d?utilisation : 0° à 35° C
Température de stockage : -20° à 45° C
Humidité relative : 5% à 95% sans condensation
Altitude d?utilisation maximale : 3000 m

Alimentation et batterie : 
Batterie lithium-ion intégrée rechargeable (630 mAh) de marque Sony

Adaptateur secteur : 
Connecteur FireWire 6 broches
Entrée CA : 100 à 240 V à 0,4 amp maximum
Fréquence : 50 à 60 Hz
Sortie CC : 12 V à 1 amp maximum


Maintenant, je n'ai pas de logiciel de bench pour le DD...


----------

